# OK Now, What Really Bugs You?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There are many things that bug me, but I won't get into them all right now.

But one thing that bugs me on ehMac is people who use the non word "alot".

I mean what the hell is with that?

It's two words. Count them. A lot.

There, was that so hard?

So, what bugs you these days?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

This thread bugs me. 


Just playin'.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Why did I just know someone would do that when I pushed the post button?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bugs are bugging me these days ........ specifically yellow jackets. 

Re grammar, those who utilize "irregardless" for "regardless" and "I play tennis good" instead of "I play tennis well" are recent bugs.

Car drivers that tail me way too closely bug me .................. as do drivers who do NOT make a full stop at a stop sign.

That's all for now. A unique thread, Sinc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A certain animated signature *bugs* me


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

People who have concept of respect. The complete disregard for any living being other than themselves. That reallllly bugs me. 

Poor spellers. Ugh. Drives me totally batty. XX)

Conservatives in general. But lately, the Harper morons who have made my life a living hell with the new visa requirements for Mexican citizens who want to visit Canada. My wife would really like to meet her new family, sometime this decade...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> A certain animated signature *bugs* me


Good one. Didn't think about that, but hey, I like the little bugger.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

One thing that comes to mind - when people write "should of" instead of "should *have*". tptptptp


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

I understand that as a new user I have to wait until I have enough posts to post in the classified section, but bugs me that I can not respond to someone elses post. Someone needs a part and I can give it to him for free.

Anyways, that bugs me *a lot* but just sent a PM instaed


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Because my son doesn't go to his neighbourhood school, I drive him to school and back each day. The most direct and fastest route was continuously undergoing construction (destruction?) from October 2008 until early June this year. The road was left alone all summer, and they started tearing it up again this week.

I am also bugged by the increasing frequency with which I accidentally click the mouse.

Finally, I have been trying to not use smilies for the past few months, but the temptation is as strong sometimes as it was when I gave up coffee (a quarter-century ago). I guess it bugs me to feel that I need pictures to make my words clear.

I'll stop now before I bug somebody else (though it's probably too late for that).


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Dealing with people, especially people who are paid more than me, to do jobs that I could easily do better than they are.

This is especially apparent in the computer/IT world... swear I've forgotten more about computers and networking than these kids will every know, but they're the "IT guys" with the passwords... so I have to sit waiting for them, and watch them make every error conceivable while I bite my tongue, and eventually conclude that they'll have to contact they "Systems Analysts" ... eventually they get around to doing what I suggested they try in the first place... which works... but then *I* have to thank *them* for their highly-paid-time.

But even watching a new teller trying to make change makes me grind my teeth.

Guess I'm getting old.

Cheers


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

There, Their, They're.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

"whilst" instead of "while".


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

all of the complaints in this type of thread


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BigDL said:


> all of the complaints in this type of thread


Lars already covered that one early on.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

People who nitpick the grammar of a post, especially when they're petty complaints.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nit pickers
Curmudgeons
Blowhards
The stubborn and self righteous


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

At the moment what's bugging me is America.

Specifically, how stupid it's become, and how they can't see their quality of life, respect in the world, civil liberties and generally what made them great slipping away. I have a great love for America and its frankly painful to see the fruits of the poor educational system of the 70s/80s/90s producing full-blown _nitwits_ in leadership positions, but what's _worse_ is the almost-comatose public that won't stand up for anything but are content to just keep playing with the XBox and shouting at the newscasters. I may rant and rave about "the fool of the moment" but it's really the public who don't demand better of their leaders that truly depresses me. I fear for the future of that country, I really do. I keep waiting for the "generational change" to shake things up again, but 30 years later it doesn't look like it's coming.

A big part of what makes me love Canada, OTOH, is that I see the "we can do it" spirit of a young country still growing, the hunger to be a bigger player on the world stage, a passion for at least _trying_ to "get it right" in every community I've visited. It's the quiet determination to be civilised, the modest but firm pride in what you accomplish, your engagement with the world beyond your borders, your optimism for tomorrow not yet vanquished by cynicism, yes even at election time! 

Some may laugh, or call me naive, but Canada is an amazing country with a great diversity of wonderful people. I didn't know that for sure when I arrived here two years ago, but I know it now. And I really love it here, warts and all.

I don't love America any less, but I just can't live there anymore. It's like watching a loved one descend into madness. There comes a point where you have to keep it at arm's length, or let it drag you down. I didn't want to spend the second half of my life stressed and depressed, because it's not my nature.

I (obviously) haven't let go of the US all that much yet, but I can feel my grip on it loosening bit by bit as I invest myself more and more in my new city, my new community, my new friends and my new country. There were other places I could have gone, no doubt -- perhaps even inside US borders -- and been okay. But coming here has turned out to be one of the smartest decisions of my life, for it has restored my faith in the future, particularly my own. For that and so much more, from the many kindnesses extended to me to the adventures I know are yet to come -- I literally _marvel_ on a daily basis at my great good fortune in being here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"For that and so much more, from the many kindnesses extended to me to the adventures I know are yet to come -- I literally marvel on a daily basis at my great good fortune in being here." Amen, Brother Chas. I have been in Canada over 32 years now, and while I still miss certain aspects of the US, I don't regret moving here to live and work and raise a family. Paix, mon ami.

What bugs me are people who don't realize how lucky they/we are living in Canada. Still, we all have to work to make this an even better country.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> At the moment what's bugging me is America.
> 
> Specifically, how stupid it's become, and how they can't see their quality of life, respect in the world, civil liberties and generally what made them great slipping away. I have a great love for America and its frankly painful to see the fruits of the poor educational system of the 70s/80s/90s producing full-blown _nitwits_ in leadership positions, but what's _worse_ is the almost-comatose public that won't stand up for anything but are content to just keep playing with the XBox and shouting at the newscasters. I may rant and rave about "the fool of the moment" but it's really the public who don't demand better of their leaders that truly depresses me. I fear for the future of that country, I really do. I keep waiting for the "generational change" to shake things up again, but 30 years later it doesn't look like it's coming.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:
We should all read this very eloquent post and then go think about it for awhile. We'll be better for it.
Thank you, Chas


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> What bugs me are people who don't realize how lucky they/we are living in Canada. Still, we all have to work to make this an even better country.


:clap:
This is clearly learn from the Americans day.

What bugs me? 
1. Negativity, negative energy, and the people who indulge in it, even roll around in it to ensure they are well coated. Sometimes it is disguised as chronic sarcasm or clever cynicism, but it is negativity and it taints everything around it.
2. Way overlong posts with no thought given to whether anyone actually has the energy to read it all or not, and therefore no effort invested in editing the fricking thing.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Overcooked cauliflower really bugs me. Actually, overcooked _anything_ really bugs me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Peak, peek, pique.

Oh, and learn to use apostrophes, people!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

The use of "Off of..." as in "Get off of me" or "the thoroughfare they just turned off of".

"Off" should be used by itself and should not be followed by "of".

BTW Chas, I enjoyed reading your post; thank you. You have a way with words.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, just like using the term "one off" when they really mean "one of".

It is the short form for "one of a kind", not one off a kind.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Photoshop experts and how it seems everybody is one. Apparently, we've bred a whole new race of humans who can spot a "fake" or altered photo with absolute certainty with minimal exposure to the program itself. :lmao:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MannyP Design said:


> Photoshop experts and how it seems everybody is one. Apparently, we've bred a whole new race of humans who can spot a "fake" or altered photo with absolute certainty with minimal exposure to the program itself. :lmao:


These days, pretty much EVERY photo is "doctored" in ways big and (mostly) small, so it's a safe bet that a photo's been "shopped" no matter what photo it is.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Unasked for advice. 

Thank you, but I am perfectly capable of solving most of my own problems, so unless I actually asked you for advice, I'm not really interested in hearing your advice. What's worse, 90% of the time the unwanted advice is being offered up before I've even stated the full issue--how can you advise me when you don't know what the problem is?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

tilt said:


> The use of "Off of..." as in "Get off of me" or "the thoroughfare they just turned off of".
> 
> "Off" should be used by itself and should not be followed by "of".


Hey tilt, can I use the words "kiss" and "butt" in my sentence?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Unasked for advice.
> 
> Thank you, but I am perfectly capable of solving most of my own problems, so unless I actually asked you for advice, I'm not really interested in hearing your advice. What's worse, 90% of the time the unwanted advice is being offered up before I've even stated the full issue--how can you advise me when you don't know what the problem is?


If you mean men, well, that's what we are. We hear something, the first instinct of ours is to try and solve the 'problem', at least our interpretation of it, even if you have not explicitly asked for a solution. We tend like to "fix" things (whether we do or not is open to debate). So, if you are not looking for a fix based on a half-listened-to situation, do not talk to a man. Talk to another woman, She will listen and sympathise without offering "solutions".

Cheers


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

chas_m said:


> These days, pretty much EVERY photo is "doctored" in ways big and (mostly) small, so it's a safe bet that a photo's been "shopped" no matter what photo it is.


There's doctoring photos, and there's touching-up photos. Two entirely different things.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

tilt said:


> If you mean men, well, that's what we are. We hear something, the first instinct of ours is to try and solve the 'problem', at least our interpretation of it, even if you have not explicitly asked for a solution. We tend like to "fix" things (whether we do or not is open to debate). So, if you are not looking for a fix based on a half-listened-to situation, do not talk to a man. Talk to another woman, She will listen and sympathise without offering "solutions".
> 
> Cheers


Well, no, not just men, but I have heard this theory of men before.

I believe men are capable of listening. It is not hard. In fact, it's easier than just coming up with a fix because it doesn't require you to come up with a right answer. If you prefer to understand this in terms of problem solving, coming up with a 'fix' is solving the wrong problem... the thing you are supposed to solve is the problem of someone wishing to be heard.

Those that choose not to listen and say "well hey, I'm a man" are just lazy and looking for a cop-out.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*I am bugged...NO buggered*



SINC said:


> There are many things that bug me, but I won't get into them all right now.
> 
> But one thing that bugs me on ehMac is people who use the non word "alot".
> 
> ...



by the blo**y bug my brother brought over from Australia two weeks ago ...is it 'oink oink' or Miss Piggy who flew economy .... I dunno if is or isn't but I am buggered by this bug ALOT eh! ( terrible cough too!)


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Canada Post.... Its slow and expensive. Lovely combination. Why do I have to pay at least $8 to ship something within my own city? I could drive it there for less.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Well, no, not just men, but I have heard this theory of men before.
> 
> I believe men are capable of listening. It is not hard. In fact, it's easier than just coming up with a fix because it doesn't require you to come up with a right answer. If you prefer to understand this in terms of problem solving, coming up with a 'fix' is solving the wrong problem... the thing you are supposed to solve is the problem of someone wishing to be heard.
> 
> Those that choose not to listen and say "well hey, I'm a man" are just lazy and looking for a cop-out.


You're not understanding the other perspective at all, Sonal. 

In this world there are two types of people - those that internalize their problems (internalizers) and those that need to verbalize their problems (verbalizers). Both are figuring on solving their problems by themselves.

However, the ones that verbalize are just looking to be listened to - they're not expecting a fix - the act of verbalizing is meant as a way for them to work through their problems and come up with a solution on their own - they are not looking for a solution. They mostly want hugs and sympathy. (My husband says he knows when I'm talking to one of my verbalizer friends on the phone because my end of the conversation is very much "Oh, I know" and "That's terrible," followed by another "Oh, I know.")

The ones who internalize their problems do NOT verbalize them. When someone who internalizes their problems actually tells someone about their problems it is only because they have come to the internal conclusion that they cannot solve the problem by themselves and need external input. Therefore, they are looking for a solution. They WANT help fixing the problem.

The problem is a verbalizer talks to an internalizer and the internalizer thinks that the verbalizer is looking for a solution when all the verbalizer wants to do is ... verbalize. 

Conversely, it is equally frustrating to an internalizer to go to a verbalizer with a problem and be met with nothing but sympathetic noises ("Oh, I know") when what they're looking for is a fix, or a solution.

Verbalizers need to realize that 'talking things out' may work for them, but there are other people on the planet too, who deal with their problems internally. Who do all their problem solving internally and think that external verbalizing is a real waste of time for everyone involved, especially the listener.

It's not a matter of being 'capable of listening'. It's a matter of knowing what type of person you are and what type of person you're talking with and having respect for the other person's type of problem solving.
---

What bugs me is people whining about the same problem over and over again and not doing anything about it.

(I'm not a verbalizer.)


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Well, no, not just men, but I have heard this theory of men before.
> 
> I believe men are capable of listening. It is not hard. In fact, it's easier than just coming up with a fix because it doesn't require you to come up with a right answer. If you prefer to understand this in terms of problem solving, coming up with a 'fix' is solving the wrong problem... the thing you are supposed to solve is the problem of someone wishing to be heard.
> 
> Those that choose not to listen and say "well hey, I'm a man" are just lazy and looking for a cop-out.


+1 Sometimes the problem is that the person just wants to be heard.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

People who litter REALLY bug me.

On my walk this morning the amount scattered on the street and in the back lane was especially bad. Food wrappers and plastic bottles in the park 20 feet from a garbage can.

I thought we had really licked this problem up here in the late seventies. Remember all the media campaigns and education we received? It was shameful to litter after that and today it seems that message is lost.

Time to start again. In the schools, on the television and internet. Time to educate this next generation of little consumers.

YouTube - The Crying Indian Commercial


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh yes, and:

Loose and lose.

You don't loose something.

Perhaps I am being the same nitpicker I mentioned above but it is so common I can't help but notice it.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Oh yes, and:
> 
> Loose and lose.
> 
> ...


Actually, you can "Loose the hounds of hell", I think, meaning to release rather than to misplace.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

mc3251 said:


> Actually, you can "Loose the hounds of hell", I think, meaning to release rather than to misplace.


Well that is the exception to the rule now, isn't it? If that was the mistake I was speaking of I wouldn't have spoken about it.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

People who complain about how people make typo's or grammar mistakes on the internet in games or forums etc really bug me. Some people are not good at grammar or punctuation, and some people have learning disabilities, or simply do not care because it is the internet and not an essay. When people complain about individuals grammar on a forum it comes across to me as a form of Elitism, and people who perceive themselves as greater, or better then others bug me. 

"I have dined with Kings and Queens and they don't impress me much" Bob Dylan


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*"bored of"*

It's "bored with" not "bored of". Ugh.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Clockwork said:


> When people complain about individuals grammar on a forum it comes across to me as a form of Elitism, and people who perceive themselves as greater, or better then others bug me.


It's not elitism. It's an effort to communicate in a tough medium. Understanding each other is difficult enough when we use the language well. Being sloppy with the language just makes it harder.

Cheers


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

People who deem themselves responsible enough to own a dog, yet leave said dog's faeces on the sidewalk for other people to step in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Clockwork said:


> Some people are not good at grammar or punctuation, and some people have learning disabilities, or simply do not care because it is the internet and not an essay.





bryanc said:


> It's not elitism. It's an effort to communicate in a tough medium. Understanding each other is difficult enough when we use the language well. Being sloppy with the language just makes it harder.
> 
> Cheers


It's often an honest attempt to help people to "choose" to use the language in a correct manner. There is no excuse, including it "being the internet", for not communicating clearly and with good grammar.

Genuine learning disabilities are another matter, but there is assistance for those people too.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Although I agree with you both that we need to try to communicate clearly, not everyone can communicate as well as you would like them to. I do however disagree for the simple fact that not everyone has the same education in the English language, and can communicate as clearly as you would like them to for multiple reasons. Often people are doing the best that they can, and people who constantly point out other's mistakes need to take a good look at themselves. Some people have higher education and will make fewer mistakes, while other people will make more mistakes due to lack of education. The playing field is not even when it comes to language, and you can not expect everyone to have perfect grammar or that is it equal to your own level. 

If you want to correct someone to help them learn that is one thing, but too often I have seen people on forums or games just being assholes about typos or grammar problems. They nit pick at everything someone writes, and I truly believe there motive is to put the other person down, and not to help the other person with english. Unfortunately many people in this world are highly insecure, and need to point out flaws to make themselves feel better. I am sure some people truly want to help when pointing out flaws to other's, but only the person pointing out the error truly knows why they feel the need to correct someone else.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good points all and very true, but when I say it bugs me that people use "alot" instead of "a lot" it is usually by someone whose command of the language is otherwise very good, thus the desire to alert them to the use of a non word.

It is very obvious when a poster is new to, or struggling with the language, and rather than ridicule them, or for that matter even point out errors is not a wise move. Those who point out grammar and typos should be aware of the possiblity before making comments. Sometimes it is best to adopt a no comment position.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I was not pointing the fingers at anyone in particular in this thread, and I hope know one thought I was. I am simply referring to what I have seen over the years regarding people being elitist assholes when it comes to grammar (grammar police). 

I have seen many people being completely rude, and deplorable to other's because they did not use proper punctuation and grammar. I do not believe I have seen it on Ehmac but I have in other forums, and in video games. Some people nit pick at the slightest things, and it seems that grammar is something people use often to attack people on the internet.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It was obvious to me you were not pointing fingers here.

I think that on ehMac, people do have a desire to help, more than ridicule. Without mentioning names, I can think of one member in particular that folks here "prodded" to do better and he has shown a remarkable improvement in his punctuation, spelling and grammar.

Results like that show the value of gentle persuasion.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

What really bugs me is when people are intolerant of differences or weaknesses in others, particularly when that difference or weakness is not causing any harm to others including the intolerant. 

So not be hypocritical, I occasionally find myself having to exercise tolerance with the intolerant.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi Kim, I couldn't agree more. We should all be more tolerant and understanding and not appear to be petty.
By the way Clock, in the phrase: "people make typo's or grammar mistakes", typos should not be possessive.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

What bugs me? Cigarettes! Just consider the cost... the water to grow the tobacco, the manufacturing process, the fuel to ship it all, the air pollution, the unproductive time consumed by smokers, the cost to our healthcare system, the filters flicked everywhere, all to ultimately go up in smoke. Let's all just "cut out the middle-man" and burn a $100 bill instead?



Clockwork said:


> I do not believe I have seen it on *Ehmac* but...


I don't worry too much about poor written grammar _skillz_, but what irks me are spelling errors and lazy capitalization (it's ehMac look at the top of the page  ). In the age of auto spell checkers, there is no excuse for a misspelling.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Liberal party candidates knocking at my door. I'd rather have a rabid pack of Jehovah's Witnesses, just because they are more amusing...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I give this to my students to make a point.

How to Write Real Good [sic]


1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.

2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.

3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.

4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
Dictionary now says!

5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)

6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.

7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.

8. Be more or less specific.

9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.

10. No sentence fragments.

11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.

12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.

13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
highly superfluous.

14. Never generalize.

15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.

16. Don't use no double negatives.

17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.

18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.

19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.

20. The passive voice is to be avoided.

21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
however should be enclosed in commas.

22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.

23. Kill all exclamation points!!!

24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.

25. Don't write an incomplete

26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
earthshaking ideas.

27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.

28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
quotations. Tell me what you know."

29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.

30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.

31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.

32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.

33. Who needs rhetorical questions?

34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.

And finally...

35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Eye halve a spelling chequer It came with my pea sea It plainly marques
four my revue Miss steaks eye kin knot sea. Eye strike a key and type a
word And weight four it two say Weather eye am wrong oar write It shows
me strait a weigh. As soon as a mist ache is maid It nose bee fore two
long And eye can put the error rite Its rare lea ever wrong. Eye have
run this poem threw it I am shore your pleased two no Its letter perfect
awl the weigh My chequer tolled me sew."


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> Hey tilt, can I use the words "kiss" and "butt" in my sentence?


Heheh, good one. Putting you down was never my intention, but it still happened and for that I apologise.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just had a rude reminder of another thing that bugs me. It's 6:10 p.m. on a lovely Sunday evening and we are about to sit down to a nice outdoor BBQ.

A neighbour a few houses down the street with an old lawn mower than rivals the noise level from a jet engine just fired it up to cut his grass which will take approximately the same time as it will for us to eat.

Inconsiderate single guy who doesn't give a damn. He's been asked politely before not to run it over the supper hour.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Clockwork said:


> When people complain about individuals grammar on a forum it comes across to me as a form of Elitism


"Elitism" wouldn't be capitalised there.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Unless one is referring to the religion of Elitism. 

What really bugs me is people who ride motorcycles with no mufflers and do violence on the ears and chi of everyone within 100 yards of them.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> In the age of auto spell checkers, there is no excuse for a misspelling.


This is probably THE biggest fallacy on the net, and a reason why people get so dependent on spell checkers and forget to train their minds instead.

Spell checkers can be useful, certainly -- but they can't distinguish "your" from "you're" and "there" from "their," can't catch comma and syntax errors and other things that make us look at best careless, at worst stupid.

Don't rely on spell checkers. Train yourself to be a good speller. Along the way, you will find that your vocabulary expands, that you understand the nuances (and beauty) of the English language, be able to be more articulate in your phrasings, be more confident when conversing with others, be more persuasive, and generally be able to EXPRESS the intelligence that you actually have, even in (especially in) this limited, text-based medium. All good things.

EDIT: Or, you know, what Dr. G said.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mc3251 said:


> What really bugs me is people who ride motorcycles with no mufflers and do violence on the ears and chi of everyone within 100 yards of them.


+1. This both bugs AND mystifies me, because I don't hate motorcycles at all (though I don't happen to own one now, I did in my youth). If you're going to spend the money on a really nice bike, get a muffler so we can ADMIRE it instead of HATING it.

I understand the appeal of "rolling thunder," but you're doing damage to your own hearing (and the environment!) as well as being disruptive and inconsiderate of others. Be aware of how far such low sounds travel, particularly at night!

Heh, as I was writing this, a motorcycle went by (I have the windows open, and live in a high-rise -- you wouldn't believe how well I can hear even soft sounds 50M below me!) that was properly muffled. You can still tell it's a motorcycle of course, but it's soooo much more pleasant than an unmuffled one.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Hmm... so many.

Lack of common courtesy:
- hold a door open for someone
- thank someone that holds a door open for you
- don't get mad at the service agent when your beef is with a company policy
- when you agree to meet someone at a certain time, meet them at that time, not 15 minutes later. (I have a friend who claims it's because he doesn't want to get their early and waste his time waiting for others, but yet doesn't have a problem wasting our time when he's late. Now we just tell him to meet us half an hour before we want to)
- when driving and someone is trying to merge into your lane, let them - especially when their lane is ending. What is it about cars that turn perfectly friendly people into jerks?

Over - consumerism (especially with food products):
- Lack of environmentally friendly packaging. The thing in the sealed plastic blister pack is not better than the thing by itself.
- Artifical colour. The red gatorade doesn't have to be red to taste good. Stop feeding me chemicals!
- Incorrect sodium recommendation on food labels. The average person needs only a few hundred mg of salt in a day. ~1300 is the maximum safe amount. Health Canada thinks we should have 2400 mg despite their own studies saying otherwise.

Lack of respect for knowledge and advancement of science

Idolizing media personalities instead of those that do good for society

Voting for tax cuts and then complaining about lack of service

Believing poor people are poor only because they are lazy and not recognizing that rich people had more and better opportunities growing up.

Corporations valuing short term shareholder gain over employee well being and long term health of the company

Budgets that are evaluated year to year forcing waste at the end of each budget year as people scramble to use it all so it won't be cut, rather than planning for long term gain.

Distinction of capital and operating budgets forcing people to buy cheap up-front solutions at the expense of long term operating expenses. (Think corporations buying PCs vs. Macs)

People who can't admit mistakes in order to "save face."

Politicians that won't accept partial solutions even when a complete solution doesn't exist.

That's enough for now.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Tenants who somehow seem to think that they are structural engineers, and who try to tell us that various repairs and renovations are not necessary--it's very clear from how they talk about the issue that they have no clue. 

Example: today, a tenant tried to explain to me that her sink was replaced recently, therefore there was no reason for us to come into her apartment to replace the plumbing risers. Replacing a sink has no bearing on the riser. Believe me, we have no interest in entering apartments and paying plumbers to do work that is unnecessary.

I know a lot of tenants complain about landlords who do not maintain the building, and yet we get complaints from tenants when we DO maintain the building.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Car drivers that tail me way too closely bug me .................. as do drivers who do NOT make a full stop at a stop sign.


That doesn't bug me when I'm behind them. 

Seriously, cyclists who go through red lights bug me far worse than rolling stops.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

At the moment this.


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

People who ask you to do something for them and then make you wait to do it. Or, even worse, use that as leverage to get you to do other things too, so there's "less waiting time for you". I'm already doing you a favour that I didn't have to!

Edit: Oh, and delivery services that are so inept that it would be faster, cheaper and less of a hassle to just go and get it yourself.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Believing ALL poor people are poor only because they are lazy and not recognizing that SOME rich people had more and better opportunities growing up.


Fixed that for you. 

Working 20 years, 60 hours a week with only one real (more than a long weekend) holiday in all those years and being told I'm 'lucky' to have a successful business.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

People who assume that just because you own a business you must be rolling in dough!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> At the moment this.


Shameless PLUG!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

KC4 said:


> Shameless PLUG!


Also a fire and/or shock hazard! Wonder how many million of these puppies were imported from China.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd like to add that the "20 over" mentality of Ontario drivers is kind of outrageous. I'd rather have slightly higher speed limits and better enforcement. I'm not in any hurry lately and have been sticking to the speed limits and am absolutely amazed at the amount of people who speed. Now I like to drive fast, and I've spent a lot of time in States with higher speed limits (112-120km/hr) and notice that people have proper lane discipline, obey the speed limits, and leave a proper amount of space. Oh and the best part, when there is a cop on the shoulder or turnaround the traffic does not have to slow down to 80km/hr, since nobody was speeding to begin with!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Jason H said:


> I'd rather have slightly higher speed limits and better enforcement.


I think that's the key really. "Speeding" per se doesn't bother me (though I'm finding myself more relaxed and not willing to do it as much anymore) as much as "aggressive/angry" driving. THAT is what the cops should be looking out for.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

chas_m said:


> I think that's the key really. "Speeding" per se doesn't bother me (though I'm finding myself more relaxed and not willing to do it as much anymore) as much as "aggressive/angry" driving. THAT is what the cops should be looking out for.


Exactly. Is is really that unsafe to do 140km/hr on highway 401, way out in the rural areas, if you leave proper space between cars? Is 100 km/hr on highway 17 really that bad? I mean everyone already does that speed anyway!

Do OPP cars in rural Ontario really need sophisticated car mounted radar systems? I have not even seen these systems in american cities such as Los Angeles & Phoenix, both with massive freeway systems. I guess its all in the name of safety! 

I'd also take a lower urban highway speed limit for a higher rual/suburban speed limit! I think thats reasonable, but first Ontario needs to be broken of the "20 over" mentality.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Sonal said:


> I know a lot of tenants complain about landlords who do not maintain the building, and yet we get complaints from tenants when we DO maintain the building.


It's just inconvenient for them to have to clean up and hide all of the crack cocaine making equipment. beejacon


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

EvanPitts said:


> It's just inconvenient for them to have to clean up and hide all of the crack cocaine making equipment. beejacon


Well yes, and of course all tenants are crack merchants.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

mc3251 said:


> Well yes, and of course all tenants are crack merchants.


I wish. If they were crack merchants, they might be able to afford the rent. 

I'm kidding.... often I find the tenants who complain the most are the ones who have lived there a very long time, have rent that is WAY under market, and pay their rent exactly on time--meaning I have no way to get rid of them.

I will take someone who is a day or two late but doesn't waste my time with petty complaints anytime. (I just have someone send me a 10 page letter about a lightbulb.)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

What bugs me on the side is how outrageously expensive it is to own a home.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh man.... tenants who are in arrears of rent, make no effort to pay back this rent despite being nagged, and then want to discuss something with me. (There's a reason why I haven't thrown this one out, but that reason is starting to get outweighed by other things.)

FIRST, discuss with me how you are going to make up your very considerable arrears.

THEN, you can talk about anything else you like.

(I should change my last few posts to just say "tenants").


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This afternoon it's three long distance phone calls from Florida, Michigan and New Hampshire that are a recording when I answer, urging me to protect my credit card rate or car insurance. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. tptptptp


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

ScanMan said:


> "whilst" instead of "while".


'Whilst' is a word that us Brits are fond of and is one that I've had to replace with 'while' as it's not that common in Canada.

The phrase "he got off of..." annoys me. "He got off the bus" is perfectly adequate.
Edit - hat tip to tilt, as I see that he's beaten me to this one.


And my all time favourite has got to be the misuse of apostrophes, especially when people use them to pluralize a word. Taxi's...fee's...iPod's...canoe's...goal's...the list could go on.
Edit - hat tip to Chris for the same reason.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sonal said:


> (I just have someone send me a 10 page letter about a lightbulb.)


Please show us a copy of this letter!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a long rant/opinion to post about speed limits, aggressiveness in driving and my personal driving habits, but I am in the airport lounge and my flight is about to be called for boarding, so I shall post a nice (for me) long sermon later.

Plus, I am a little (OK, a lot) tipsy with the free single-malt, so I shall post when I am soberer (yeah yeah I know it's not a real word, but you know what I mean).

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Attaboy tilt, nice to know you're having fun while travelling. Been there, done that, maybe too many times. Hehehe.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

*The switch to metric - it bugs me that people are still bugged about it*

I was in Safeway this afternoon and seemed to be following an elderly woman accompanied by a younger couple - looked like a vacationing daughter and son-in-law. They were picking up the makings of chilli - beans, tomato sauce etc. When they got to the meat aisle, the daughter picked up a package of ground beef and the three of them blocked the aisle while they bickered over how many grams made a pound - apparently grandma's recipe called for a pound of ground beef - and they might still be there trying to decide if a 400 gram package of ground beef is close enough to a pound.

Look at the darn package. Does that look like it's enough to feed you for a meal? Who cares how much it weighs. sigh

Margaret


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

WOW .... only a couple days old an already up to 9 pages with 86+ posts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeah, I sure can pick the right topics, eh Carter?


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

"Apple pie" revisionist history. It really bugs me when people keep saying that the world on the edge of destruction and humanity is at its lowest point ever. In the last hundred years or so, we've had a war where millions of soldiers were killed, more millions throughout society killed or paralyzed by diseases that are easily preventable or treated today, another war where not only were there huge fatalities but a real risk that an empire based totally on genocidal ideals could control all of Europe, another war that wasn't really a war but could potentially have made much of the world totally uninhabitable if it became a war... not to mention socially-tolerated racial segregation, abuse and acceptance of violence - in many countries. Honestly, if humanity managed to survive history, I don't think we're about to fall over the edge right now.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I said I would post a long rant about speeding and my personal driving habits, but on second thoughts (and being sober) I no longer think it is a good idea.

Sinc, the only good thing about travelling so much is the Elite status with Air Canada and the perks attached to that status 

Apologies for going OT.

Cheers


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> Sinc, the only good thing about travelling so much is the Elite status with Air Canada and the perks attached to that status


Yep, know what you mean. I held that status for years.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This one just happened again today. I was watching a US TV station news report interviewing a high school student who "ditn't" want her name used when making her comment. 

Happens all too frequently.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

chas_m said:


> At the moment what's bugging me is America.
> 
> Specifically, how stupid it's become, and how they can't see their quality of life, respect in the world, civil liberties and generally what made them great slipping away. I have a great love for America and its frankly painful to see the fruits of the poor educational system of the 70s/80s/90s producing full-blown _nitwits_ in leadership positions, but what's _worse_ is the almost-comatose public that won't stand up for anything but are content to just keep playing with the XBox and shouting at the newscasters. I may rant and rave about "the fool of the moment" but it's really the public who don't demand better of their leaders that truly depresses me. I fear for the future of that country, I really do. I keep waiting for the "generational change" to shake things up again, but 30 years later it doesn't look like it's coming.


Being American and needing to live hear I can see what you are saying. A big part of the problem is that people do want change but they don't want to wait for it, every time someone is elected into an office and is making good progress turds fixing something then people say "he/she is taking too long" or "he/she is inefficient" and elect some one else who then undoes what the guy before him did and then digs us into an even deeper hole. Another problem is the lobbyists who flash some money and the people in Washington bend over backwards which is why we still are working on health care reform which has been going on scene the 1930s with it stopping every time some insurance company lobby's in Washington and pays someone money to stop it. 

Our education system has fallen far behind the rest of the developed world with public schools poor parts of the country falling fall behind the public schools in wealthy communists which match the education of almost any exclusive private school, so to solve this they decide to pass the "No Child Left Behind" which withholds funding from failing schools and gives it to passing schools, meaning that if you school dose not get enough funding in the first place it will now get even less and become even worst and the schools that are all ready passing and have good programs all ready will get even more money winding the gap between the poor and the rich.

When it comes to colleges and universitys in America there are even more problems. The cost of a college education has sky-rocked and there is almost no federal money to help, there was a time when students would need to worry about getting in to college and not need to worry that much about paying for it. However now at most schools the cost of attending is will up around or above 30K a year for most private schools and many public schools have limited programs. There was an effort made to try and get funding for private schools but it was ruled "unconstitutional" when an atheist group brought it to the supreme because many of them are of a Religious affiliation. 

I am hopping now that we have a new administration that we will get the promised change without a hold up from one particular party who has a reputation for only looking out for the rich and powerful wall street people, not to say that the other main party is any better.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What bugs me?

Misspelled words, missing words, run on sentences, incorrect punctuation, missing punctuation, incorrect capitalization, grammar lacking in its entirety, (I could go on...) to the point of absurdity.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> What bugs me?
> 
> Misspelled words, missing words, run on sentences, incorrect punctuation, missing punctuation, incorrect capitalization, grammar lacking in its entirety, (I could go on...) to the point of absurdity.


Hmmm, didn't notice dirty bikes in that list?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL said:


> What bugs me?
> 
> Misspelled words, missing words, run on sentences, incorrect punctuation, missing punctuation, incorrect capitalization, grammar lacking in its entirety, (I could go on...) to the point of absurdity.


I give the following to my students at the start of each semester. 


How to Write Real Good [sic]


1. Verbs has to agree with their subjects.

2. Prepositions are not words to end sentences with.

3. And don't start a sentence with a conjunction.

4. It Is wrong to ever split an infinitive, in spite of what the Oxford
Dictionary now says!

5. Avoid using a cliche like the plague. (They're old hat)

6. Also, always avoid annoying alliteration.

7. Also too, never, ever use repetitive redundancies.

8. Be more or less specific.

9. Parenthetical remarks (however relevant) are (usually) unnecessary.

10. No sentence fragments.

11. Contractions aren't necessary and shouldn't be used.

12. Foreign words and phrases are not apropos.

13. Do not be redundant; do not use more words than necessary; it's
highly superfluous.

14. Never generalize.

15. Comparisons are as bad as cliches.

16. Don't use no double negatives.

17. Eschew ampersands & abbreviations, etc.

18. One-word sentences? Eliminate.

19. Analogies in writing are like feathers on a snake.

20. The passive voice is to be avoided.

21. Eliminate commas, that are, not necessary. Parenthetical words
however should be enclosed in commas.

22. Never use a big word when a diminutive one will suffice.

23. Kill all exclamation points!!!

24. Use words correctly, irregardless of how others use them.

25. Don't write an incomplete

26. Understatement is always the absolute best way to put forth
earthshaking ideas.

27. Use the apostrophe in it's proper place and omit it when its not needed.

28. Eliminate quotations. As Ralph Waldo Emerson said, "I hate
quotations. Tell me what you know."

29. If you've heard it once, you've heard it a thousand times: Resist
hyperbole; not one writer in a million can use it effectively.

30. Puns are for children, not for groan readers.

31. Go around the barn at high noon to avoid colloquialisms.

32. Even if a mixed metaphor sings, it should be derailed.

33. Who needs rhetorical questions?

34. Exaggeration is a billion times worse than understatement.

And finally...

35. Proofread carefully to see if you any words out.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

SINC said:


> This one just happened again today. I was watching a US TV station news report interviewing a high school student who "ditn't" want her name used when making her comment.
> 
> Happens all *to* frequently.


You probably did that on purpose right?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> You probably did that on purpose right?


Nope, I didn't. Ya got me. Should be "too".


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

We all make mistakes. Perhaps some valuable insight needed for this thread.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, and we should all 'fess up when we do.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> This one just happened again today. I was watching a US TV station news report interviewing a high school student who "ditn't" want her name used when making her comment.
> 
> Happens all to frequently.


Did they axe her Y


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Did they axe her Y


Nope, not this "ditn't" gal, she was a "valley girl" from an LA all girl's school.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

AAARRGGHHH! I've been ROBBED!

I've just discovered that the pesky squirrels in the neighborhood have stripped my sweet bell pepper plant of all 6 of it's beautiful almost ripe peppers! ..and then trashed the plant to boot!


I don't encourage them into my yard by feeding them....but I'm now considering buying a bag of peanuts just for them....



...and glueing them to the middle of the road....beejacon


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm in the midst of my annual Fall ritual - live-trapping squirrels that empty (and damage / destroy) our bird feeders on a regular basis. I relocate these l'il rat finks to a wooded area about 2 kms. away. 8 gone, probably at least 20 to go.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

KC4 said:


> I've just discovered that the pesky squirrels in the neighborhood have stripped my sweet bell pepper plant of all 6 of it's beautiful almost ripe peppers!


Try growing hotter peppers next year. That'll teach 'em.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

bryanc said:


> Try growing hotter peppers next year. That'll teach 'em.


:lmao:BELIEVE ME, I was really wishing I had grown habaneros....and hoping that even now somehow there were a bunch of neighborhood squirrels running around with a BAAAAD case of "Ring-O-FIRE"!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Back when I had a garden, those tree-rats used to pilfer my tulip and lily bulbs. Bastids!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sonal said:


> Back when I had a garden, those tree-rats used to pilfer my tulip and lily bulbs. Bastids!


EXACTLY! They did that to me too earlier...

Years ago, when I lived in a different house, I had many many tulips...the little bastids used to get up on the kitchen window ledge, look right at me through the window and munch down a tulip bulb COVERED WITH bone/blood meal and anti fungal powder! 

By the time I'd get out the door - they'd be loooong gone!


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

You know what really grinds my gears.....

On a road widening project, they divert traffic several times, as they build new sections, only to tear up the freshly built sections. This has happened several times on one of the roads I commute on.

People whose opinions are stronger than their reasoning or facts. I am a fairly opinionated person, and even though I may disagree with a person's view, I will at least listen to what they say. I will then determine with the least amount of bias I can whether what they are saying is important or not.

People who support political parties instead of supporting parties that represent their own views.

People who think that their vote doesn't count, or voting doesn't matter.

Political attack ads. They put down someone else instead of promoting what they want to do to make things better. 

Politicians that care more about their own political gain instead of actually supporting or not supporting ideas etc. I bet this is the majority of politicians. Is it just me, or has this seem to get worse over the years.

The liberal party not making politics more competitive for my vote. There is either the got no game Green Party, not realistic NDP, the lame Liberals, and the conceited Conservatives.

Absolute policies of institutions that do not allow them to make intelligent decisions.

People's sense of entitlement to disrespect others because they can.

NASCAR.... how is that stock car racing? I didn't know they still used carburetors in new cars.

I however have no problem with people making grammatical and/or spelling errors in posts, as long as the post actually resembles english.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

ertman said:


> I however have no problem with people making grammatical and/or spelling errors in posts, as long as the post actually resembles english.


Interesting how much airplay this issue has received lately.

When I started reading this thread, my initial reaction was to post my disgust at the level to which English has dropped in electronic communications. However, I read a couple of replies from people who, perhaps, do not have the necessary grasp of the language to write error-free in English. If anything, that slight adjustment to my attitude towards spelling or grammatical errors on-line is a positive outcome for this thread. Thanks Sinc.

With that in mind, I would like to point out that I believe English grammar and vocabulary to be an incredible wealth, allowing a depth of expression that may be difficult to achieve in other languages. As an anglophone, I had never really considered it until I moved to Canada and decided to learn French. During my first four years in Canada, I studied the French language and then completed a degree in French to English Translation. My studies took me to classes at both McGill and l'Université de Montréal and, when all was said and done, I came out of it with an enormous respect for the English language.

For this reason, above all others, I cannot accept "it's the internet" as being a valid reason for ignoring all grammar and spelling rules. Not so much because I don't like reading poorly constructed sentences but more because I believe you are robbing yourselves of a depth of expression that could convey most thoughts eloquently and without chance of miscommunication. 

Think about how often you have had to re-phrase something, apologize for a post, or defend yourselves against a perceived insult. 

Just my 2c.

B.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

What bugs me?

1) Error reports on Windows/(Not Responding)
2) The fact that I thought I would never EVER deal with that type of thing again when I bought my Mac, only to find that the little spinning coloured wheel provides the same "F U" message OSX is yelling at me, just like Windows.
3) People who have a problem with my truck (Hummer). I don't care if you drive a prius, shut up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

People who are vulgar enough to use "veiled expletives" like in the post above to make a point.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Idiots who spend their time trolling other posts. No comment as to allocation of such users, though.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Members who call other members "idiots" should remember when pointing fingers at others, there are three fingers pointing back at themselves.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually, I believe the definition of "point" is to fully extend your index finger. Not only are the other three fingers you're talking about not index fingers, they are not fully extended (in fact they are about as opposite of "extended" as humanly possible in the "pointing position").


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, so you you point with all your fingers at once. Very defining.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Call it even?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Long as it doesn't bug you, I'm cool with it.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

uPhone said:


> What bugs me?
> ....
> 3) People who have a problem with my truck (Hummer). I don't care if you drive a prius, shut up.


Uh hate to point this out but if you want to drive a Hummer you need to develop a REALLY thick hide. After all this is an off road vehicle that is so expensive that most owners are afraid to take off road lest it get a $1000 scratch.beejacon


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Contractors. 

Particularly those where you tell them not to do something that is plain common sense, more than once, and then they go ahead and do it again... particularly when the thing you tell them not to do is definitely getting you in trouble with your neighbours and can possibly get you sued.

I should change everything I've written in this thread to "My line of work."


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> Uh hate to point this out but if you want to drive a Hummer you need to develop a REALLY thick hide. After all this is an off road vehicle that is so expensive that most owners are afraid to take off road lest it get a $1000 scratch.beejacon


Lol true! Well I guess I don't have a thick hide because I've never actually had anyone say anything bad about it in person. So I guess I'm just not used to it. I could sit here and talk you up a storm about how my Hummer has better emissions than yours! Its probably true unless you have a fairly new vehicle!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Lol true! Well I guess I don't have a thick hide because I've never actually had anyone say anything bad about it in person. So I guess I'm just not used to it. I could sit here and talk you up a storm about how my Hummer has better emissions than yours! Its probably true unless you have a fairly new vehicle!


While it is very easy to measure emissions in parts per million, real pollution is in parts per mile or better yet parts per year. Unless you are getting more than 37 mpg (US) as a year round average your emissions are probably greater than mine.

Alternatively if you get half my gas mileage and drive half as many miles per year then the pollution will be about equal. So if you want to compare to me, to be putting out about the same pollution level, you would have to drive less than 9000 kms per year if you average 18 mpg (US).

Edit: I see the 18 mpg was pretty much best possible highway mileage. It appears that a 14 mpg average is more realistic for the H3 so numbers will have to adjusted accordingly.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just buggering around are you MCB?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I've always believed in evolution and rarely question the wisdom of the universe, but one look at those bugs has suddenly asking "WHY?"

Margaret


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

People saying Eh Orta and Pry Ority instead of Aorta and Priority.

Cheers


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Today it's the neighbour whose car alarm was going off at 5 minute intervals for most of the afternoon.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^^
:lmao:Yep....Would SOMEBODY PLEASE steal it already!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Today it's the neighbour whose car alarm was going off at 5 minute intervals for most of the afternoon.


I have a neighbour whose alarm clock goes off at 5 o'clock every morning. I can hear it but he can't since he, like all my neighbours is deaf as a post. He probably doesn't even know it's set to go off. He listens to his tv so loud, I don't need to turn mine on!

The upside of deaf neighbours is that I don't need to tiptoe around. Most of them think I must be away all the time because they never hear me - as if they could 

Margaret


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

"You know what really grinds my gears?"

Drivers who think they are the most important person on the road. Like when I'm at an intersection and the light is green but there isn't any room on the other side for me to go through. Some a-hole always turns right into the tiniest bit of space. I mean get-a-life-people; you have a red light; it's my turn. And that's what really grinds my gears.

I'd like to the say thanks the OP of this thread for giving me the opportunity to rant like Peter Griffin on a subject that really bugs me.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Come to Regina if you really want to be bugged by traffic idiots. We have so little traffic and it only takes 10 minutes to cross the city, but still we have jerks that roar up behind you, pass and then cut back in front of you only to turn right at the next intersection. I can only think they "wish" they lived in a bigger city where such manoeuvres would be warranted. 

I mean do they think I'm impressed with their driving ability? Next time I wish they would try to impress someone who might matter to them. There's no heroism involved in passing a 15 year-old mini car driven by a woman who is old enough to be their grandmother.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Misspelled words, missing words, run on sentences, incorrect punctuation, missing punctuation, incorrect capitalization, grammar lacking in its entirety, (I could go on...) to the point of absurdity.


Your sentence is entirely devoid of proper grammatical structure. Perhaps a refresher coarse in the components required to complete a sentence is in order.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

uPhone said:


> 3) People who have a problem with my truck (Hummer). I don't care if you drive a prius, shut up.


Of course you don't care if someone drives a prius - because they aren't in your way and you can see around them.

A prius is an appropriately sized vehicle, and not an oversized, obnoxious ego-extension. But hey, to each, his own.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Hummers are symbolic of everything wrong with our world.


At least the fake Hummers, like the H2 and H3, which feature plastic chrome, and are so weak, one would never think about taking them off road. I have no problem with the real Hummers, for off road use - but they are inappropriate as daily commuters. For the same fuel mileage, one can just buy a school bus - since one is as likely to go off road with a school bus as an H2 or H3...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macified said:


> Your sentence is entirely devoid of proper grammatical structure. Perhaps a refresher *coarse* in the components required to complete a sentence is in order.


Spelling, too? 

My intent is not to be the language police on these boards. The occasional mistake I have no issue with. My control of the language is far from perfect, I'll be the first to acknowledge. It's when complete posts, paragraphs long, are so full of errors that it makes it almost impossible to read. The shining example would be post #93 in this thread...

Where's the "your post is so unintelligible it makes me want to vomit" emoticon?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What bugs me today: Bus drivers who read while on the job.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

People who say 'pitcher' instead of 'picture'; it's like nails on a blackboard. Running through my head: are you 3 years old?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Firms who run radio commercials with sirens in the bakground as attention grabbers. When I am driving in the vehicle and I hear a siren, instinct makes me look to the right for a safe spot to pull over immediately, until I realize it is only the friggin' radio.

Ditto for firms who run commercials on TV with a phone ringing. It makes me crazy.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking at my worn out snow shovels and the recent snowfall I am really ticked that the designers of snow shovels have never actually had to shovel snow. Every shovel I look at, needs the handle end to be about a foot off the ground for the shovel to work correctly, especially if your driveway isn't paved. Maybe if these things were made in Edmonton or Winnipeg I could find a snow shovel that was usable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Looking at my worn out snow shovels and the recent snowfall I am really ticked that the designers of snow shovels have never actually had to shovel snow. Every shovel I look at, needs the handle end to be about a foot off the ground for the shovel to work correctly, especially if your driveway isn't paved. Maybe if these things were made in Edmonton or Winnipeg I could find a snow shovel that was usable.


I have 9 different snow shovels, two different snow scoops, and a snow blower. People laugh at me, but I get my driveway clear each winter because I have the right type of shovel for all the different kinds of snow/sleet/ice/rain/hail/etc we get in a winter.

Have you tried an ergonomic shovel?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Not sure if this has been covered, but for the life of me I can't seem to grasp why hot dogs are sold in 10s and buns in 8s. If I'm eating 40 its okay.... but I seldom to that ................................................................ at least anymore.......


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting. I've never in my lifetime seen a package of 10 wieners. Grocery stores here sell both in packs of 12. It's been that way ever since food stores opened in-store bakeries and the old 8 pack of buns were discontinued about 20 years back.


----------



## YCO (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a few things that bug me. First of all has to be people who talk on forums like they were an instant messanger, learn to capitalize! And I also get very annoyed when I'm forced to use a PC, especially IE. And the number one thing that bugs me are relgious freaks. You know, those people who stand on street corners and scream about relgion. I'm fairly tolerant of other relgions (I'm Atheist), but people who try to force others into changing relgion or look down apon people for belive different then them really annoy me.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

So.. now that it's 2010, what new things are bugging the folks here on ehMac?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm retired an live in a "seniors" apartment building. What bugs me is my 90 year old neighbours who can barely walk, who don't know if they're on foot or on horseback still keep driving. 

When you ask these old fools a question, it takes several minutes to sort through their aging mind to provide an answer, but they sit around at coffee and congratulate each other on still being able to drive. "Isn't that wonderful" they chirp at each other.

One old dude decided he needed to go to the store during a blizzard last winter and drove into a 3 foot drift across the end of our drive way - imagine if he'd done that in a more remote location.

Another one started her car and drove right over the cement barrier in front of her car and into a light pole. "It was just an accident" her friends soothed her with. 

Yes, many old foggies should not be driving and should be tested on reflexes and other criteria as well as rules of the road. 

They drive too slow - "because it's safer", they move too far to the right and straddle lanes because they don't want to hit anything and forget that the car they're driving (usually a big old boat of a thing) is pretty wide and they are narrowly avoiding everything on their right hand side.

They don't drive often enough to keep up what little skill they might have.

Before you ask, I gave away my car a year ago because I found it stressful to drive. I occasionally borrow the car but I know my skill is fading, so I'm taking the bus now.

Margaret


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Jaywalkers.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

There's this tenant....

Seriously, the guy asks a bunch of questions, we answer them and explain the situation as best we can. Then he asks the SAME bunch of questions and we give him the same answers. Then he does it again. And again. And again.

He kept at it with my poor relief super for over an hour.... the time he tried it with me, I gave him about 15 minutes and then started saying "I've told you everything I can, there is nothing more I can say, you are more than welcome to write a letter if you have further complaints, I am hanging up now" and then hung up on him.

I guess he doesn't like the answers we are giving him, and figures that if he keeps asking they will magically changed???


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

Adults riding their bicycles on the sidewalks. Zipping in and out between those who are walking. It has become chronic in my neighbourhood. I even see it while walking on the sidewalk beside bike lanes.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Optimize said:


> Adults riding their bicycles on the sidewalks. Zipping in and out between those who are walking. It has become chronic in my neighbourhood. I even see it while walking on the sidewalk beside bike lanes.


Okay, if bike lanes are present, I agree this is inexcusable behaviour. On the other hand, as a cyclist I often feel very insecure on the road - some drivers are idiots, and their lack of attention is going to get me killed. Especially on long up-hills, I'll pop up onto the side walk to ride where I won't get killed by some idiot on a cell phone. While grinding up a long hill, I'm not going much faster than a pedestrian anyway.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Squirrels! Squirrels bug me!*

Squirrel Invaders! 
I ...hate ....squirrels! This is what I discovered in my little storage shed today. I can’t figure out how the little b-turds got in there…no sign of a breach from the outside that I can see. Door was closed and locked. Vents, roof and floor all seem to be intact. 







It appears that they’ve chosen the Dell box to nest in…stupid little beasts… but I fear for the box my Mac came in….I smacked it a couple of times with my hand…nothing popped out of it, but I’m sure I heard “something” inside…..something disease ridden, crazed and mangy with teeth and claws and definitely peanut breath….

Home alone - Gonna have to get brave and pull that sucker outta there….

Yup.


Uh huh.




Any volunteers?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

KC4 said:


> I fear for the box my Mac came in….I smacked it a couple of times with my hand…nothing popped out of it, but I’m sure I heard “something” inside…..something disease ridden, crazed and mangy with teeth and claws and definitely peanut breath….


The "Whatever Happened To . . ." people will be delighted to hear that you've found Gilbert Gottfried.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KC4 said:


> Squirrel Invaders!
> I ...hate ....squirrels! This is what I discovered in my little storage shed today. I can’t figure out how the little b-turds got in there…no sign of a breach from the outside that I can see. Door was closed and locked. Vents, roof and floor all seem to be intact.
> View attachment 20429
> 
> ...


Uh, thought of you today when I did the following story for tomorrow's St. Albert Place:

"When Squirrels Make Your Life Miserable"

Bet you can hardly wait! beejacon


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> The "Whatever Happened To . . ." people will be delighted to hear that you've found Gilbert Gottfried.


And I thought it was cats and/or ducks gettin' Jiggy in the alley.

I should have brought out the high pressure garden hose earlier, it appears.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

SINC said:


> Uh, thought of you today when I did the following story for tomorrow's St. Albert Place:
> 
> "When Squirrels Make Your Life Miserable"
> 
> Bet you can hardly wait! beejacon


I'm going in with heavy artillery!


....er, Tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> Squirrel Invaders!
> I ...hate ....squirrels! This is what I discovered in my little storage shed today. I can’t figure out how the little b-turds got in there…no sign of a breach from the outside that I can see. Door was closed and locked. Vents, roof and floor all seem to be intact.
> View attachment 20429
> 
> ...


Dachshunds ............. aka "badger dogs". Badgers amd Wolverines are on special this week in a classic "Two for one" sale.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Next week, KC4 will tell us the squirrels are gone, but she's got a problem with wolverines, and so on.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Kazak said:


> Next week, KC4 will tell us the squirrels are gone, but she's got a problem with wolverines, and so on.


I listened to BBC news this afternoon. There is a problem with desease in cattle that is spread by badgers. Authorities are seeking a humane way to cull the badger population. 

Maybe after the squirrels are taken care of.........

Margaret


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

. . . if we built this large wooden badger . . .


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> Next week, KC4 will tell us the squirrels are gone, but she's got a problem with wolverines, and so on.



:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> . . . if we built this large wooden badger . . .


Good idea. We could then float them all to Troy.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Good idea. We could then float them all to Troy.


no... you're confused; it's witches that float.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

What, no one has made this joke yet? Sigh. Very well.

Badgers? We don't need no stinkin' badgers!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Got any badgers, posters, stickers, and t-shirts?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> What, no one has made this joke yet? Sigh. Very well.
> 
> Badgers? We don't need no stinkin' badgers!


No, we don't.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

They broke into the shed, I discovered with dread
What I uttered then, er…is better left unsaid.

They chewed and they chewed, they peed and they pooed
Many things were destroyed, it was really… quite rude!







Power cords were gnawed in two, and without further adieu
They shredded boxes, wood and plastic too (a most unpleasant milieu)

The evil little villians have fled, but let this hereby be foresaid
If they ever dare return to this stead, I'll string 'em up until they are dead.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> What, no one has made this joke yet? Sigh. Very well.
> 
> Badgers? We don't need no stinkin' badgers!


I have the distinction of seeing this one on opening night.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't know if this was posted... But in response to SINC's original post:

Hyperbole and a Half: The Alot is Better Than You at Everything


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> View attachment 20491
> 
> They broke into the shed, I discovered with dread
> What I uttered then, er…is better left unsaid.
> ...


WoW!!! Squirrels did that sort of damage? I had no idea they could be that distructive.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

My neighbour has not cut his lawn in about a month. Looking out my window I see my perfectly trimmed, abundantly watered, landscaped lawn and gardens next to his brown, dying, weed pocked disaster. The grass has even begun flowering. I am itching to just grab my mower and clearcut that monstrosity. It looks like an abandoned home in an otherwise nice, friendly, new suburban street. I'm not saying everyone has to be a green thumb, but how hard is it to turn on a sprinkler once in a while and send your kid out to mow the lawn once a week?

I take consolation in telling myself he's just making my house look more impressive in comparison. But my OCD is flaring up hard just looking outside.

Edit: Oh, and the other neighbours are apparently cultivating every weed and clover they can manage. We're talking weeds three feet tall. Some are so close to my property line...the temptation to reach out and pluck them is almost overwhelming.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^

Our son had this same thing happen and simply got fed up and called city hall. The city sent out a weed inspector, and declared it a problem and gave the home owner seven days to correct it. If he didn't, the city would clean it up and bill him for the costs. He wound up hiring a lawn firm to clean it up and has kept it cut ever since. Worth a try in your case perhaps?


----------



## friend (Nov 14, 2009)

What bugs me?
People.
People bugs me, mostly because they refuse to see and understand 
that our way of life is wrecking this planet. The earth is going down 
the drain and faster then you can say dumb-ass.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

^
You'll want to read this.



> The planet’ll shake us off like a bad case of fleas.


Unless of course you're really talking about "man's inhumanity to man", which is another topic altogether ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Form-fillable PDFs.

As in, why the frack can't people learn how to make these? I mean, especially corporations that have oodles of human resources and technology?

Yes, we can use a third-party PDF editor, but we shouldn't bloody well have to - the technology is built right into the PDF file format!

Jerks.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Puccasaurus said:


> My neighbour has not cut his lawn in about a month. Looking out my window I see my perfectly trimmed, abundantly watered, landscaped lawn and gardens next to his brown, dying, weed pocked disaster.


No offense, but mine is neighbors who think I should have a perfectly manicured lawn. No, I will not do a horrifically wasteful thing like use up fresh water on my dime to keep grass, which is not even native to is climate, from going into it's natural dormant cycle in August. Brown != dying. Nor will I put poison on my lawn that kill worms and other creatures that are actually good for the soil. I want my little patch of nature, so why would I poison it?

And I'll mow my lawn when I get time to do it - if it's three weeks since the last time, so be it. I'm not doing it because my grass is an inch or two higher than my neighbours'. This obsession with perfect lawns is fine if you want to do it, but to expect all your neighbours to have the same obsession is just a little bit fascist in my opinion.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sometime between mid-June and mid-August two products we routinely buy were given a whopping 18% size reduction, though the price remained constant. Meanwhile the bums in Ottawa maintain there is no inflation. I do think botox is the only reason they can do so with a straight face.

Throw in things like tissue going from 150/box to 136. Or how about toilet paper, used to be the rolls were as much as 1 inch wider and a roll of 2-ply had 500 sheets. Nowadays a double roll is 250 sheets.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Canada's electoral system bugs me. First Past the Post is not only a stupid system it's clear politicians are now toying with us by pretending it's something it's not. Fair. Never has been, never will be.

Tories worry about 'backroom deals' in Ontario election as minority seems likely - Winnipeg Free Press

If you have a minority, you may be deposed by a coalition gov't. It's how it's always been. If it seems unfair, change it. The whining about the "spectre" of a coalition government is really grating on my nerves. If this catches on and every election we have to hear politicians' whining about the system that they promise to "look at" and don't, I'm going to "lose it, snap, head fake 'em with their own left arm..." you get the point.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

It really bugs me that this thread has gone dormant, I looked forward to it, and miss it as part of my morning read.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

What really bugs me:

When you have a group of people and one of them says, hey, wouldn't it be great if we all did such-and-such? And everyone responds with yeah, that would be awesome, we should totally do that. And even afterward, everyone keeps talking about how they are all looking forward to doing such-and-such because it would be really fantastic.

Then nobody does a thing to actually make such-and-such happen.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Although it was mentioned previously in this thread, let me chime in with *car alarms.* They serve no useful purpose other than to annoy the heck out of your neighbours.

In our new house here in Mexico, we're getting to know the neighbours, or at least, their behaviours and such.

The fellow beside us has a luxury pickup truck (what an oxymoron) with an alarm that simply activates the horn... constantly, repeatedly. The trigger is so sensitive that a car driving past will set it off. So will the neighbour's idiot kid who's car stereo is nothing but subwoofers. A dog barking across the street will make it go off. Heck, I'm pretty sure if I _sneezed_ beside it, the horn would blow.

Unfortunately, with the public display of opulence this fellow shows, he's either a corrupt politician or connected to the narcos - in either case, complaining is not advisable.

Just wish the darn thing wouldn't go off exactly as I'm getting our 14-month-old to sleep...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

In the continuing saga of KC4 v.s. squirrel-kind, I have just finished installing my latest counter-measure against the little vandalizing bandits. Behold:








Protecting over a hundred newly planted tulip bulbs, a pinned down expanse of chicken wire. I also sprinkled a generous dose of "Critter Ridder" complete with uttered vexations around the perimeter. 

Hah! Take _that_ you fuzzy tailed little Beelzebuggers! 

Hmm, now to figure out how to electrify it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I love how it looks like a tank embedded into the ground!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

KC4 ... reminds me of what we had to do to protect young salmon being reared in outdoor ponds from the likes of kingfishers, and adult salmon, from the likes of mink, and other varmits.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

With that pink cannon guarding the perimeter, it looks like KC Fort.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Blood meal helps to convince them you mean business. I generally plant the bulbs so late that the ground is almost frozen. The little beggars can't dig through the crust by that time.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

How car companies in Ontario and perhaps across Canada advertise fuel efficiency by using MPG instead of L/KM. When was the last time you bought a vehicle in Canada that drove in MPG or when was the last time you pulled up to a Gas Station and filled using Gallons as measurement? Or when was the last time our Roads and Highways used Miles for posted speed limit?

If it's for Marketing reasons, I could careless as I don't drive in the US nor can I use MPG or Gallons here in Ontario when comparing gas or buying gas at a gas station. I wish the car companies would go back to advertising what we actually use here in Canada for units.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That or get with the majority of North America and use the more widely used term MPG. I grew up with it, understand it and it is much more meaningful than any other comparison in North America. Want l/km? Head to Europe.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacGYVER said:


> How car companies in Ontario and perhaps across Canada advertise fuel efficiency by using MPG instead of L/KM. When was the last time you bought a vehicle in Canada that drove in MPG or when was the last time you pulled up to a Gas Station and filled using Gallons as measurement? Or when was the last time our Roads and Highways used Miles for posted speed limit?
> 
> If it's for Marketing reasons, I could careless as I don't drive in the US nor can I use MPG or Gallons here in Ontario when comparing gas or buying gas at a gas station. I wish the car companies would go back to advertising what we actually use here in Canada for units.


Since most of us receive media from both Canada and Stateside, the Canadian MP(I)G number is highly deceptive as it uses the defunct Imperial Gallon. More specifically if you compare the Canadian numbers against American based numbers, for the same vehicle the Canadian numbers are 25% higher resulting in needless confusion.

As much as I hate to say it, Canada should use litres/km. Simply multiply by 2.365 if you need to compare to US MPG ads.

The litres/100kms should be ditched forthwith.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm old enough to remember when things were in miles in Canada but I was a kid. And I'm almost 50.

Given that all Canadian cars speedometers, odometers, all highway markings, destination estimates are all in km, it makes for sense to get the gas rating in how many km to the gallon. Or in the very least, offer both. People over 50 (and me sometimes) think in miles sometimes, but not enough for mpg to be a standard in Canada IMO.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

What really bugs me is when people take over a thread and start absolute silliness for no reason of blaming people for everything.. that really bugs me..


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Inarticulate people.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kazak said:


> Inarticulate people.


:lmao:

Nice one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)




----------

